# Blue Buffalo vs. Solid Gold



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 14 month old Boxer that has been on Blue Buffalo since he was 8 weeks. He is doing well on it and he looks good. Then on the recomendation of a long time Boxer breeder, I started adding Solid Gold Seameal. He does conformation (dog) shows and his coat wasn't looking too great and she recommended it. Now thae problem is that I'm very impressed by Solid Gold, but I don't know if I should switch.

He is currently on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Adult Dog Food, Chicken And Brown Rice and I would switch him to Solid Gold Wolfking. Like I said, he does dog shows so he also has to look and feel his very best, so I really need opinions before I switch. He has a very sensitive stomach, and can't eat anything synthetic.

Any experiances or help is appreciated, Thank You!

SaharaNight Boxers


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

If your dog seems to be doing well on the Blue Buffalo, I personally wouldn't switch to Solid Gold Wolf King. It has only 22% protein and 9% fat which would not promote lean and toned muscles or healthy coat and skin.

I think you'll find that people who show dogs often get locked into a particular brand of food or supplement and hate to stray from it.

If you're trying to improve coat, I'd look at adding salmon oil and virgin coconut oil on a daily basis to your dog's food. You would start with low amounts and work up gradually. I give salmon oil with breakfast and the coconut oil at dinner. Typically I feed foods with not less than 15% fat.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to admit I am scared to switch from BB! He does so great on it! Thanks, I think I'll be staying on BB.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't switch. Boxers tend to have sensitive tummy's - at least the ones I have known. If you have something that works and he looks good and acts healthy stick with it. Maybe rotate proteins within the same brand.


----------



## RealDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Most show people use Pro Plan or Royal Canin. That is a fact that all the dog food snobs just love to hear, but it is the truth.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RealDog said:


> Most show people use Pro Plan or Royal Canin. That is a fact that all the dog food snobs just love to hear, but it is the truth.


Ya its cause they get it for cheap/free....not because they are doing what is best for the dog(s)!


----------



## RealDog (Jul 4, 2011)

No sorry that is not the reason. You really think people would sink tens of thousands of dollars a year in a 
show dog plus all that time and feed a diet that didn't work. I don't think so.

Everyone is stupid except for you.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RealDog said:


> No sorry that is not the reason. You really think people would sink tens of thousands of dollars a year in a
> show dog plus all that time and feed a diet that didn't work. I don't think so.


Yes that IS the #1 reason. If they knew about(or cared about) their dog's nutritional needs they wouldn't feed them that type of garbage!

What do they get when they win shows put on by those crapple companies?! FREE PRODUCT!!
Did you know that those different companies have programs for breeding/show kennels where they buy a specific amount of bags and get some free?! 



RealDog said:


> Everyone is stupid except for you.


And I never said that....but if thats how you feel maybe your right!

Most people have been sucked into the brain eating lies of the pet food industry for the past 50-100 years and dont bother to look into things themselves!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

So, you are saying you feed ProPlan and Royal Canin because your dogs do good on it??
Seriously, Your whole statement comes outta left field like that on a thread about BB and Solid Gold and then you insult someone just because they make a quip about YOUR comment


RealDog said:


> No sorry that is not the reason. You really think people would sink tens of thousands of dollars a year in a
> show dog plus all that time and feed a diet that didn't work. I don't think so.
> 
> Everyone is stupid except for you.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you sure you're in the right forum thread?


RealDog said:


> Most show people use Pro Plan or Royal Canin. That is a fact that all the dog food snobs just love to hear, but it is the truth.


----------



## RealDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Read the OP post. Many people use Pro Plan & Royal Canin because the coat quality is the best.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RealDog said:


> Read the OP post. Many people use Pro Plan & Royal Canin because the coat quality is the best.


Maybe you should read the OP,

there is NEVER a mention about Pro Plan or Royal Canin.




SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 14 month old Boxer that has been on Blue Buffalo since he was 8 weeks. He is doing well on it and he looks good. Then on the recomendation of a long time Boxer breeder, I started adding Solid Gold Seameal. He does conformation (dog) shows and his coat wasn't looking too great and she recommended it. Now thae problem is that I'm very impressed by Solid Gold, but I don't know if I should switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

snicker, snicker, snicker !


Scarlett_O' said:


> Maybe you should read the OP,
> 
> there is NEVER a mention about Pro Plan or Royal Canin.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Funny. 
I work with a whole lot of dogs, on a daily basis. I've NEVER seen a dog with a great coat on crappy foods. In fact, it's almost a given that the worst of the worst coats are on Science Diet, or Purina foods. Oh, and Pedigree. Those seem to produce by FAR the lowest quality skin and coat on the dogs I've seen. But that's only several hundred dogs per month.... what do I know?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Funny.
> I work with a whole lot of dogs, on a daily basis. I've NEVER seen a dog with a great coat on crappy foods. In fact, it's almost a given that the worst of the worst coats are on Science Diet, or Purina foods. Oh, and Pedigree. Those seem to produce by FAR the lowest quality skin and coat on the dogs I've seen. *But that's only several hundred dogs per month.... what do I know?*


Well according to the other post on the other thread nothing! :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well according to the other post on the other thread nothing! :tongue:


Oh, right. Because I've never worked with dogs on a professional level.... I forgot. 
I seem to have a false impression on what I do every day then, if it's not working with dogs. LOL. Glad some arrogant stranger on a forum could clear that up for me.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh, right. Because I've never worked with dogs on a professional level.... I forgot.
> I seem to have a false impression on what I do every day then, if it's not working with dogs. LOL. Glad some arrogant stranger on a forum could clear that up for me.


HAHAHA, Yes you really should stop trying to fool everyone...we all KNOW that you just go and sit in the middle of those dogs and allow them to do whatever they please, probably allowing the big ones to eat the little ones while reading your books about dogs, acting like you know more then everyone....and while feeding your poor poor dogs that HORRIBLE carnivore diet!!:frown: :rofl: 


FWEEEW....glad we all could clear that up for ya! eace:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHA, Yes you really should stop trying to fool everyone...we all KNOW that you just go and sit in the middle of those dogs and allow them to do whatever they please, probably allowing the big ones to eat the little ones while reading your books about dogs, acting like you know more then everyone....and while feeding your poor poor dogs that HORRIBLE carnivore diet!!:frown: :rofl:
> 
> 
> FWEEEW....glad we all could clear that up for ya! eace:


Is it bad if my first instinct was to question the nutritional value of that little dog "meal" for mr. big dog?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Is it bad if my first instinct was to question the nutritional value of that little dog "meal" for mr. big dog?


HAHAHAH, I suppose it would be some what like rabbit, depending on the dog breed!:tongue: (I actually tease the pug/x about that very thing all the time!LOL)


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

RealDog said:


> Read the OP post. Many people use Pro Plan & Royal Canin because the coat quality is the best.


Dude, you are on a DOG FOOD forum with people who know quality over the crap food you are talking about! Where do you get your information? Pro plan is made by Purina which is crap! They spend more money on advertising there junk than worrying about the quality of there ingredients. And Royal canin......well, I would rather see someone feed that over beneful but it's still not great food.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am NOT saying that purina and such are good foods....

But living with a frenchie/ibizan exhibitor and breeder, she did have client dogs that would come in and out on really crappy foods and they would have gorgeous coats. NOT saying it's right, but just something I noted because i was trying to get my frenchie to have a beautiful healthy coat lmao. And we had one Ibizan in particular on purina selects or something, the salmon formula, and her coat was lovely and i was like....are you kidding??????


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sometimes the gift of good genetics even if it is only in the area of coat is really what keeps the coat looking good. I see tons of shelties with amazing coats that are fed garbage and are hugely oversize. Not best breeding overall but in that one area they got a gift.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea, you gotta wonder what really is in the crap dogfood that gets those kinda results??


meggels said:


> I am NOT saying that purina and such are good foods....
> 
> But living with a frenchie/ibizan exhibitor and breeder, she did have client dogs that would come in and out on really crappy foods and they would have gorgeous coats. NOT saying it's right, but just something I noted because i was trying to get my frenchie to have a beautiful healthy coat lmao. And we had one Ibizan in particular on purina selects or something, the salmon formula, and her coat was lovely and i was like....are you kidding??????


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Liz said:


> Sometimes the gift of good genetics even if it is only in the area of coat is really what keeps the coat looking good. I see tons of shelties with amazing coats that are fed garbage and are hugely oversize. Not best breeding overall but in that one area they got a gift.



Her father and brother (direct litter mate) were actually in the house too (owned by the family, not client dogs). They were all beautiful  it was just frustrating lmao. here i am spending tons of money on my frenchie to try and get him a great coat among other things and this dog is eating purina and looks beautiful.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you tried wild salmon oil? I use the human caps I get at wal-mart and give 1 per dog per day. You can get dog specific salmon oil too but I prefer human stuff as it's like 1/4 the price and human medications are much much more highly regulated.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometimes it's in genetics. 
Sometimes it's luck. 
Sometimes it's food. 
Sometimes it's a supplement. 
Often times it's a combination of any of those. 

I've never seen a dog on JUST a crappy food with a gleaming coat, but I'm sure it happens. A little fish oil supplementation will go a long way. 
I have a dog here right now on Purina One, and he has no hair on the back half of his body..... but yay, he's on meds for his allergies! Some people are so ignorant to what they're putting into their dogs, and what they dogs are in the first place.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Have you tried wild salmon oil? I use the human caps I get at wal-mart and give 1 per dog per day. You can get dog specific salmon oil too but I prefer human stuff as it's like 1/4 the price and human medications are much much more highly regulated.



He gets nature's logic sardine oil each day  His coat is MUCH better now. I've been furminating him, spraying emu oil on him (works wonders!) and giving him fish oil, and he looks much better now.

Back then though it looked dully and dry and flakey and I was very frustrated lol  

Linsey- it was probably genetics. None of the ibizans got supplements and all had nice coats. Dull cause of the photo, I lived with him, his coat was actually bright and beautiful


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

not to mention the amount of time they spend on grooming.


----------



## RealDog (Jul 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Her father and brother (direct litter mate) were actually in the house too (owned by the family, not client dogs). They were all beautiful  it was just frustrating lmao. here i am spending tons of money on my frenchie to try and get him a great coat among other things and this dog is eating purina and looks beautiful.


You shouldn't be such a snob because the food this dog is eating is actually a very very fine food. I believe it is this one:

Natural Salmon & Brown Rice Formula - Products - Purina® Pro Plan®

I will tell why dogs on Pro Plan have such nice skin and coat. "Animal Fat" may sound yucky but it is actually a blend of beef, pork, chicken & turkey fat and it is not cheap. There is also fish oil in the food most likely Menhaden oil.

Nothing in PPS is cheap.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RealDog said:


> You shouldn't be such a snob because the food this dog is eating is actually a very very fine food. I believe it is this one:
> 
> Natural Salmon & Brown Rice Formula - Products - Purina® Pro Plan®
> 
> ...



HAHAHAH...NOTHING about that food is "very very fine" it is, at best, an ok food, 3-ish star....but I would only give it about 2&1/2!!!


----------



## RealDog (Jul 4, 2011)

It is amazing I have never seen such a group of know-nothings posing as experts. On another thread there are people arguing with Dr. Tim Hunt. Do you know who he is? Do you know who Robert Downey is?

You trash that Pro Plan but you all support the crap that Diamond makes and mislabels.

You should go to a competitive event and see what top dogs eat. Trust me they don't eat what you all feed.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

are you an expert?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I started this as a QUESTION! I don't want everyone's opinion! I had my question answered and I am thankful to those people.

I am not an expert but my Boxer is like my baby, I have researched for days on ONE topic (I am going to be a veterinarian). 

And please don't be steryotipical when it comes to show dogs and people that show. I have met many people that help me like no other! Small dog people have it a little harder, they are a little harsher. AND I WILL TELL YOU, SHOW PEOPLE CARE ABPUT THEIR DOGS!!! Our dogs are our lives, why do you think we got in to showing, it's a ROLLERCOASTER!!

And they don't feed Purina or Royal Canin, most are Natural or Organic Foods, again we love our dogs, we would never hurt them. 

And grooming has nothing to do with what their coats look like! It's love, hard work, good food, and supplements. This can cost THOUSHANDS OF DOLLARS! I'm not saying I am an expert, but I am studying to become one an I am close to being one.

And I'm going to be honest Pedigree, Purina, Royal Canin, Iams..all that kind of stuff is CRAP. If that works for your dog it's great. Sometimes cheaper stuff works better, but it's not the best. I don't mean that in a rude way.

If anything I said here hurts anyone, I'm sorry, I don't intend it to be that way, I'm just saying facts and truths.


Also, it has been proven dogs are OMNIVORES


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Also, it has been proven dogs are OMNIVORES


Also, it has been proven dogs are CARNIVORES. 

Which studies do you fall for? Ones put out there to support the dog food companies, or ones proven again and again by nature with no monetary gain to anyone?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

So this may be a tiny bit off-topic but:

http://naturalk9.com/PDF/Anatomy%20of%20a%20Carnivore.pdf

http://www.thewholedog.org/NHMVTheOmnivoreCarnivoreQuest.pdf

Carnivore vs. Omnivore

Myths About Raw: Are dogs omnivores?

Dogs Are Carnivores

Carnivore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (they list dogs)

Dogs are carnivores and meant to eat a meat food diet with no carbohydrates - 9

Dogs and Cats are Carnivores


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murphy was eating plants in my mom's garden tonight. SO OBVIOUSLY HE IS A VEGETARIAN. I just couldn't keep him away from the greens!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> Murphy was eating plants in my mom's garden tonight. SO OBVIOUSLY HE IS A VEGETARIAN. I just couldn't keep him away from the greens!


:laugh: :rofl: :laugh:
And Rhett an Brody can't be kept away from rocks....so what do we call them?!? :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rockatarians!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> Rockatarians!


Ah ok....makes sense!!!:wink:

So what do you think....should I cook them or provide them as part as their RAW diet?!? :tongue1: :happy:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hmmm....maybe you could smash them up and feed them raw.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It'd probably be good for their teeth


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Does this make Braxton an.....

Underwearatarian???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> Hmmm....maybe you could smash them up and feed them raw.


OO, I think they sell this pre made at Home Depot. 
Called "gravel" or something like that. 
:tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

YES! Those are a very rare kind though. You should be proud to have such a unique dog. 


Abbie is a toiletpapertarian.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWDZ....I  you guys!!!! :biggrin: :laugh: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I know they are mainly carnivores, but it also has been shown that wolves incorporate berries, grass, fruits, vegetables, and plants in to their diets. Also we have to remember that although dogs are descendents of wolves (although they did NOT evolve) their diets changed. Early people would give them anything! They can digest plant matter and fruits and vegetables. I know my dog likes to eat grass and he is completely fine after eating it, in fact his stool is better!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

For me the main point is not what they can manage to eat but what do they need? What is good for them and nutritious? I love pizza, chocolate and fries but if I never ate another I would be much healthier and probably happier in the long run. Can they survive on grains, veg and some fruits along with meat, sure - they have for 80 -100 years since we have been giving the kibble, do they need this? NO Do they thrive and glow on this diet? No. They survive. Justl like us they will make do and get by but if fed exactly what they need they flourish - it is incredible the differences in raw from looks to behavior. For my dog grass, veg and fruit tends to come out pretty much the way it went in.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I know for a fact that Lucky does not need ANY type of fruit or veg etc ... when she eats grass it comes out the other end looking the same as it did before she ate it. I have always believed that dogs cannot digest plant matter. Early people may have fed their dogs "anything" but that does not mean their dogs were healthy, they were merely surviving, unfortunately I don't want my dog to just rub along, I want her to have the best diet possible and I believe that 100% raw meat, bones and organs is the best I can feed her so this is what she will continue to eat throughout her life, I will never entertain the idea that she needs fruit or veg or the fact that she will benefit from eating it because I know for a fact that she won't


----------

